# Most of the chairs have the right armrest being higher than left? What?



## Robilar

That's simply bizarre... Crap quality control?

I'll measure the arm heights on my Maxnomic. I believe they are identical in height but now you have me wondering.


----------



## Synoxia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> That's simply bizarre... Crap quality control?
> 
> I'll measure the arm heights on my Maxnomic. I believe they are identical in height but now you have me wondering.


So, how are they?


----------



## Punjab

I have also experienced this! I've never had a "high-end" office chair, per se. My current chair was probably just under $100. Thankfully the arms are probably within a centimeter of one another if not the same height.
In a couple of older chairs I had this problem with I found it was as much to do with the swivel as it was with the arms being uneven. If you don't assemble the chair with the swivel being perfectly pressed flat into the base of the chair's seat, and fully seated it can get a slight wobble or low spot in the swivel.
It's pretty noticeable when that's the case so that may not be what is happening to you.

I definitely chock it up to being a lack of quality assurance and generally just mass-produced cheapness.


----------



## Norlig

My chair at work is also slightly off, I've gotten used to it.


----------



## Blameless

Quality control is really poor on most office chairs that aren't absurdly expensive.

If I can't justify a 1500 dollar chair, I'm going to buy a 50 dollar one and bend the crap out of it until it's mostly symmetrical.


----------



## Robilar

I checked btw, the arms on mine at minimum extension are the same height within a couple of MM.


----------



## Synoxia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Quality control is really poor on most office chairs that aren't absurdly expensive.
> 
> If I can't justify a 1500 dollar chair, I'm going to buy a 50 dollar one and bend the crap out of it until it's mostly symmetrical.


200 dollar chair should have atleast symmetrical armrest... left arm at his minimum height can go under the desk at certain height, right arm can't.
And they are adjustable armrest, i can't lower the chair because i found out that this is the most comfortable height for me.
Lowering the chair height = forearm pain. Like really, hard pain. I can't play league of legends anymore.
Lowering chair height + raising armrest = shoulder + wrist pain. ^
This position = left arm can go under desk, right can not, so basically im forced in an oblique position, which i think will lead me to back problems given enough time.

They have dx racer-like mechanism, any tips to lower it?


----------



## essanbee

Wrap the low arm with something that will level things out.


----------

